# Need Softwares to convert MP3 to MIDI



## k_mridul (Apr 11, 2005)

I need a software to convert MP3 files to MIDI files (Trial or Free)

If u know more than one pls tell me all of them so that i can try out the best for me.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 11, 2005)

See its very difficult to convert mp3 to midi because you have to remove all voice from mp3 and enhance tine in mp3 to match it with midi.

There are some softwares available. Best of them is
TS-AudiotoMIDI Converter.
Info about above one and more can be found at
*www.google.com/search?sourceid=mozclient&scoring=d&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&q=Mp3+to+midi
*www.mp3towav.org/mp3-to-midi.asp
*www.intelliscore.net/
*www.audioutilities.com/midi-converter/convert-wav-mp3-to-midi.htm

And remember its very difficult and you have to try diff softwares to get that
right note.


----------



## cheetah (Apr 11, 2005)

Impossible to convert MP3 to MIDI.

MIDIs are just signals.How can u convert vocals to notes\signals.


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 11, 2005)

Not impossible, but you may lose out on a lot of good sounds. You will not get the desired effects.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2005)

I have used many !!

In the end you will get a sound which is nothing better to expose to dustbin !


----------



## deadmanrulz (Apr 11, 2005)

I' have tried some but they r useless.....


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 11, 2005)

Any one know how to convert mp3 to xm ?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 12, 2005)

vijaythefool said:
			
		

> Any one know how to convert mp3 to xm ?



This is possible only in theory. To date, nobody can convert pure complex AUDIO stream to a stream of notes.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 12, 2005)

Only humans can... Becase we have the ability to concentrate on a particular object or the sound of a specific instrument...

I won't say that it's impossible... It's quite possible...
A software make a mp3 to midi would work like an OSR software...


----------



## cheetah (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a full fledged tutorial on it where i considered all these things.

Get it at  *programmerworld.net/articles/tips/convert_tones.php


----------



## qarch (Apr 16, 2005)

Reply by navjotjsingh is most appropriate.

OCR can be done best in 1-bit colour - black & white. Similarly the mp2/wav file should have only one instrument, not multiple instruments as in an orchestra/musical piece -- see?

The Best Method - A human converter. Get a musician to play the song on the keyboard and record it as a Midi file.


----------



## Tux (Apr 16, 2005)

Its not worthy to convert.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

zOMFG!!! 
Mega Bump


----------

